# Reloading OS w 2003 server - lost password



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

An employee left and forgot the password for a HP proliant ml330 server running Windows Server 2003. It was used as a standard PC not a server. I have the original cd and product code for windows but the system will not let me load it. It starts but then it states it can't access the hard drive. What am I missing? 
Thanks for you help and suggestions.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Are the hard drives on a RAID controller? You may need the drivers for the RAID controller during the startup of the installation process.


----------



## stevesmith (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm downloading the drivers now. Thanks


----------

